# Measure a linear distance with indicator



## vascon2196 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello!

I am calibrating Proto-Trak axis and the instructions say to use an indicator to measure a know linear distance. I'm using a 4in long guage block. I touch off on the right side of the block and zero the DRO, then I'm supposed to move to the opposite end of the block and set that at 4in...are there any videos or instructions for something close to this? I don't think I'm doing it right or thinking way too hard.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 18, 2018)

Put another block against the end of the 4" block, think stair steps, so you can indicate from the same side.


----------

